# Colson rear steer tandem!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 13, 2018)

Picked up this all original down to the tires colson rear steer tandem. The story goes the gentelmen I  purchased it from bought it 20 years ago from an estate sale her in NJ. I was not not looking for one till I saw this pop up. The seats are really nice with no cracks and tears, paint looks like a deep red color with white strips and should clean up. The best part it has a Nd 2 speed on it. Sitting on goodyear tires. Plus it still has stickers on where it was purchased from originally. I would like to know  what year it is  thank you!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2018)

OA bath it.
nice pick.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 13, 2018)

bricycle said:


> OA bath it.
> nice pick.



Thank you, I would need a huge pool to oa bath it briycle!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Thank you, I would need a huge pool to oa bath it briycle!



tis true!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2018)

NICE! Glad you snatched that one George!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 13, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> NICE! Glad you snatched that one George!



Mike have any clue on the year of it , do I need to get the serial number?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2018)

I think it's a 39 or 40. Yeah, check for a date stamp.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Feb 13, 2018)

Very nice find, George! That’s one cool bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Thank you, I would need a huge pool to oa bath it briycle!



I like it as is


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 13, 2018)

Love it George.  Congrats on finding this one. I wish there was a way you could give it one of you OA baths.


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 13, 2018)

On second thought this bike is a time capsule.  I wouldn't touch it.  Could be a museum piece.  Sooooo nice.


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 13, 2018)

I believe FordMike posted this picture in December.


----------



## mike j (Feb 13, 2018)

What a beauty George & two turkey wings to boot. Great score, I'm gonna guess 39 by the truss rods, though I'm usually off by a year. Good luck w/ it.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 13, 2018)

Thank you guys on the compliments, i have to get the serial number on it tomorrow. I might just put a skeleton on the front and ride in the next parade! And throw a set of new tires on it !


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 13, 2018)

[emoji7]Great score!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice score buddy! You’re gonna need a big garage! Lol!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 18, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Thank you guys on the compliments, i have to get the serial number on it tomorrow. I might just put a skeleton on the front and ride in the next parade! And throw a set of new tires on it !



I thought you weren't going to show it off to the scores of admirers...look, as I said, load it up and bring it to me.

It's a great find for sure. Of course anything nearly 80 years old in OG paint is an awesome find.

Just so you know and beware... experience says ...you and your lady will get in an argument on who's in charge when negotiating turns. That's why most of these are found with bent forks (yours is straight though).
Of course riding solo is a blast too.

Even trade +....[emoji44]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 22, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Thank you guys on the compliments, i have to get the serial number on it tomorrow. I might just put a skeleton on the front and ride in the next parade! And throw a set of new tires on it !



Hey George,Maybe someone on here has a used blow-up doll for sale


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 22, 2018)

That bike is A OK with me !


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 23, 2018)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Hey George,Maybe someone on here has a used blow-up doll for sale



Gene I'm going to look for a skeleton for it not a blow up doll lol!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 23, 2018)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Hey George,Maybe someone on here has a used blow-up doll for sale



Lol! Yes...A well used one.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 3, 2018)

Here is a pic of the serial numbers, which I can't make out at all.


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 3, 2018)

Love it. Nice score George


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 3, 2018)

You don't see originals complete like that very often.  I'm thinking it should clean up very well...
I'm guessing 1938/39 model


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 3, 2018)

Trussrods, fender braces and date stamp are looking '39 to me. Love it!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 11, 2018)

So I cleaned her up , went through the wheels, nos stock grips and threw a klaxton! New tubs tires, and rides great!


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 12, 2018)

Here's another..

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/d/1933-colsen-tandem-rear-steer/6526709889.html


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Mar 12, 2018)

These are fun bikes, especially once you get used to the rear steer characteristics.  Usually ( in my case anyway) one must also get used to the "front seat" rider's characteristics.  That is fun as well.


----------

